# Thanks



## Tringy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that info. I have just booked Dover - Calais return so will need a vet Sat morning in Calais


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Well done Tringy

Calais vet that many of us use is
Dr.Christiane Petry,1148 Boulevard du General de Gaulle,Calais.
You can get a map from www.mappy.com but its just by the carpark at Bleriot Plage on the Sangatte coast road on the way to the Calais aire.
03.21.34.77.39 You will have to phone in advance for an appointment but if you do not speak French very well dont worry even the receptionist is proficient in Franglais.Cost 40 Euros Used to open Saturday 8/12hrs 14/15hrs.
You will need to be at the vets 24 hours before book in at the Ferry you then have a further 24 hours to leave the country.
You can of course use a vet in other parts of France and then use your 24 hours motoring to Calais but perhaps the first time its more reassuring to know that the vet fully understands the procedures.
Country side around Calais/Boulogne is often ignored by the English but the walking is certainly good and there is much to do.So dont look upon it as a wasted 24 hours.

Good Trip
Nick


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Its much easier with the new blue passport to check all is entered correctly. Date, Time, vet stamp and signature MUST be there as well as the correct treatment i.e. frontline, drontal (or equiv).

Double check before leaving the vet. surgery that the enteries are correct to save any problems at the port.


----------

